# 2016 Elite archery recurve bow



## badshotdb (Jan 6, 2011)

I was checking out one of the 2016 ATA show threads. saw a picture showing Elite Archery recurve bows. Any body have any information on them.


----------



## hawghunter2585 (Mar 16, 2010)

It looks like the guys from dryad may be making the limbs the bows, but that is just speculation based on the photos I've seen.


----------



## MiStickSlinger (Mar 15, 2013)

No info yet, but i did just get a text from a guy at the shop i go to that says "the new elite recurves are sweet!"


----------



## J. Wesbrock (Dec 17, 2003)

Do you have a link?


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

*Great feeling bow*

Dryad limbs on this are smooth,bow is dead in hand,quiet and riser is elite quality..talked to Mike and John from dryad in booth and they were excited about it..I'm impressed


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Elite is stepping up hard against the Giant Hoyt 

They also took Reo Wilde from Hoyt


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

This riser and limb combo is super nice..can use all elite accessories too,I shot it up to 50 pds wich is probably 55 at my draw and was smooth


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

I bet that runs near 1100.....the Limbs alone will be 500+.


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

Msrp?


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

Take my money!


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Nice looking bow. Good to see they actually designed and made a stickbow and didn't just throw some limbs on a repurposed compound riser.


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

It'll be 1250-1300.00 I believe..I gotta get actual price tomorrow but that's what some one said today..had lot going on today and just stopped by to shoot it real quick


----------



## tx20rocket (Jul 29, 2011)

"wingnut" or mike lives down the road from me, I can attest to the quality of their limbs. he and john have been partners for years. I caught a glimpse of it a month ago. If it's anything his other risers you can can take breathns word it will probably be the best bow on the market.


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

Is the riser ILF?
Thanks


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

Its ilf but the dovetails are only mated for each other ,a standard ilf fitting won't fit the riser


----------



## ChadMR82 (Sep 22, 2009)

I would hope for there sake they would drop the price to compete with the Hoyt line of hunting recurves. If this is some proprietary limb system it will only fill a small niche of the market. Great looking bow though but need to get in the $600-$800 range in my opinion to be successful.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Looks like a nice bow, though reading the brochure...

"With a top speed of 200 fps, this bow shoots 10 FPS faster than the competition."

What competition are they talking about? 200 fps is fast, but unless the draw length and arrow weight are qualified, that in itself isn't exceptional. Many recurves these days will do that, fully dressed with silencers, nocks, shooting with fingers.


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

BarneySlayer said:


> Looks like a nice bow, though reading the brochure...
> 
> "With a top speed of 200 fps, this bow shoots 10 FPS faster than the competition."
> 
> What competition are they talking about? 200 fps is fast, but unless the draw length and arrow weight are qualified, that in itself isn't exceptional. Many recurves these days will do that, fully dressed with silencers, nocks, shooting with fingers.



wheelbow lies to lure in customers is now spilling over to trad lol

sad day indeed.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

I will say this, at least it isn't a tuck your sack back crossbow.


----------



## Outback Man (Nov 21, 2009)

Shelf looks big and flat...any idea if it's able to be shot off of it, or is it intended to have a rest of some sort be used?


----------



## tx20rocket (Jul 29, 2011)

You'd be suprised i have some dryad limbs and went from 55 to 45 because they are so fast. The numbers are probably true.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

If the limbs are not interchangeable it is not ILF. That is like computer vendors having notches in chips so that you can only use the ones that they sell. It either uses other vendors ILF limbs, or it is not ILF compatible. We need to figure out what it really is. Also, bear in mind that you cannot expect a companies first foray into a new market to put it at the leading edge. Let's see how this bow does first, how many adjustments are made once it gets out into the field. Throwing money at early serial numbers is not usually a good idea. I would hope they would price the bows to attract folks that do not mind taking the risk and knowing that there may be improvement mods in the future.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

I wish Athens would come out with a recurve bow.....I do like the Athens bows (compounds) that is.......They make a great bow and probably the best wheelie bow I've ever shot......Shot a perfect 300 with an Athens compound..........


----------



## gfletch (Nov 9, 2010)

Riser looks a little bulky in the pics, how about a bolt on radiused shelf for the restless folks?


----------



## cabbage2009 (Apr 9, 2009)

GVDocHoliday said:


> I will say this, at least it isn't a tuck your sack back crossbow.


Now thats funny right there...


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

Yea nice to see they keeping the archery in archery rather then crossguns


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

If those early figures are correct I think they have priced themselves out of any potential for success. Lets face it the riser is a $350 item at best and I don't see Dryad making $900 limbs any time soon.
Add in some features which really should be there and aren't, I'm not optimistic.

-Grant


----------



## ranchoarcher (Sep 26, 2013)

Blowing up the middle pic you can see some of the specs. Riser is 6061-t6 aluminum at 19 inches. Overall weight is 3.4 lbs. Amo is 62. Don't know what they mean by 10% faster than the competition. That's meaningless without the usual details. That can be done with just about any bow if you know what your doing. A proprietary limb system. That's not a plus. I would hope the price isn't as high as some are saying. It looks like the limbs are fully adjustable which is kind of nice. Shelf looks like it's cut way back so a plunger and rest might be required unless you get creative with furniture pads. Once someone gets it and shoots it past the romance stage we can get an idea of it's worth. Who's going first? Ain't gonna be me


----------



## Trimf (May 15, 2015)

My own recurve shoots over 200 fps ,and so do many others.

So that's a pretty poor marketing claim/tool.

To not be ILF in todays world would be a mistake.

I hope the bow lives up to expectations, it certainly looks the part.

John.


----------



## fieldnfeathers (Nov 7, 2013)

BarneySlayer said:


> Looks like a nice bow, though reading the brochure...
> 
> "With a top speed of 200 fps, this bow shoots 10 FPS faster than the competition."
> 
> What competition are they talking about? 200 fps is fast, but unless the draw length and arrow weight are qualified, that in itself isn't exceptional. Many recurves these days will do that, fully dressed with silencers, nocks, shooting with fingers.


I was thinking the same thing. Heck, I've seen TT Glass/Wood longbow limbs shooting well over that.


----------



## Tradarcher53 (Oct 21, 2014)

If I had to guess a lot of the supposed cost is in the limbs. Dryad makes a really great traditional product and I could see them designing an expensive limb for a high performance recurve. It wouldn't surprise me at all if they were carbon lamination with foam cores, and black glass covered in whatever coating Elite likes to use. Add that in with the camo finishes they use and I could see it getting pricey really quick.


----------



## Greencb (Jul 8, 2008)

Looks like a little a bit of archery dipped in marketing...

I like barebow because we embrace the- there is nothing new under the sun-concept. Barebow products are generally securely designed with good well understood fundamentals. The barebow group in general understands the trade offs and compromise of the basic fundamentals in each limb or riser design. When we do not understand the trade offs it creates discussion and our industry leaders or our experienced shooters usually educate us. When the fundamentals and trade offs are well understood very specific optimal designs can be pursued and purchased. 

A marketing concept or signage that claims we are x% faster than our competition while remaining "Elite accurate" only creates confusion and is better suited for the compound market. Having said that, if they have a chronograph in the booth with a Border Covert Hunter and they are clearly faster and they have a top shooter competing in Vegas this year with the same bow I will stand corrected.


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

To me it looks like the marriage of dryad's best premium limbs on a much better designed technical riser. I'll go shoot them in the spring when they arrive at the shops..then I'll make my mind up


----------



## TxSportsman (Nov 7, 2007)

It looks great, though the riser looks a little bulky, but wow that's expensive! I think personally I would rather have a custom one of a kind longbow or recurve made from one of the many excellent producers in Trad bows... especially if it's not a true ILF. To each their own though.

Breathn and others, thanks for providing the information on this bow.


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

I'm impressed with it personally after running 20 shots through it..riser is nice,grip feels great .I'm going to get one and do some testing .


----------



## TxSportsman (Nov 7, 2007)

Breathn said:


> I'm impressed with it personally after running 20 shots through it..riser is nice,grip feels great .I'm going to get one and do some testing .


I look forward to it. Please report back when you can, thanks!


----------



## nontypical (Jan 4, 2004)

I shot it at the show and I was impressed. However, I did not notice the price. Wish I would have paid more attention.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

JParanee said:


> Elite is stepping up hard against the Giant Hoyt
> 
> They also took Reo Wilde from Hoyt


They have taken a huge swing this year, they bought up a lot of the most talented archers around. Can only imagine how many bows they will have to sell just to pay the pro staff..............


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Breathn said:


> It'll be 1250-1300.00 I believe..I gotta get actual price tomorrow but that's what some one said today..had lot going on today and just stopped by to shoot it real quick


Will be interesting to see how long they stick with recurves. That's a lot of bones for a production bow, I doubt sales numbers will be all that high. It does look good and if Dryad had input on the design - it should be a nice rig. Wonder if Levi Morgan could break 240 on the NFAA target with one?


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

centershot said:


> Will be interesting to see how long they stick with recurves. That's a lot of bones for a production bow, I doubt sales numbers will be all that high. It does look good and if Dryad had input on the design - it should be a nice rig. Wonder if Levi Morgan could break 240 on the NFAA target with one?


If he 'redefined accuracy in 2015', I think most likely 

I look forward to hearing what people think of it after extended play time.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

grantmac said:


> If those early figures are correct I think they have priced themselves out of any potential for success. Lets face it the riser is a $350 item at best and I don't see Dryad making $900 limbs any time soon.
> Add in some features which really should be there and aren't, I'm not optimistic.
> 
> -Grant


Makes for some pretty expensive stickers, doesn't it? 

Hope it works out and convinces some guys to come give Trad a try. Don't think I'll order one just yet.........


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

centershot said:


> Will be interesting to see how long they stick with recurves. That's a lot of bones for a production bow, I doubt sales numbers will be all that high. It does look good and if Dryad had input on the design - it should be a nice rig. Wonder if Levi Morgan could break 240 on the NFAA target with one?


Levi could break 240 with a raw stick and yarn.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

When I can buy a 19" Gillo Ghost riser for $319 and deck it out with MK Mach limbs on clearance at LAS for $400?

Why spend $500+ more to own what is a compound companies first attempt at producing a recurve?....especially when their first glaringly obvious mistake was to incorporate a non standard limb attachment system...so you're trapped into their limbs and only their limbs?...but great news!...they accept all of Elites accessories that you typical recurve shooters wouldn't want?...this would be laughable if it weren't so pathetically presented...but a good name for the bow would be...

"THE PROFIT"

LOL!


----------



## Nuclear Longbow (Dec 13, 2007)

Breathn said:


> It'll be 1250-1300.00 I believe..I gotta get actual price tomorrow but that's what some one said today..had lot going on today and just stopped by to shoot it real quick


For this kind of money...I think I'd just get a custom Black Widow. I guess I'm simple; I prefer the look of wood over metal.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm torn 

I'm happy for the guys at Dryad if they are making the limbs 

They are great guys and awesome bowyers so I hope these sell very well 

Elite is pushing to step into Hoyt and Mathews status and I hear from compound shooters they make a great bow

Like I said earlier they have Reo Wilde shooting for them now also 

I spoke to him over the holidays and he said they are a great co and are owned by shooters 

Now the bow ....... For 1300 there are a lot of options out there

You could get a custom from Dryad with a similar limb or a custom from Border


----------



## John L. Meyers (Mar 15, 2015)

If you google "elite origin recurve bow" there is a YouTube video on this bow

John


----------



## MiStickSlinger (Mar 15, 2013)

John L. Meyers said:


> If you google "elite origin recurve bow" there is a YouTube video on this bow
> 
> John


Just watched it, he confirmed the msrp is $1299.... if you listen closely you can hear the crosman airbow going off in the background lol


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

Honestly At is only small part of Archery community,I know it doesn't to appeal to everyone but I'll bet it sales well for them.After shooting it you'll see the quality that's built in..I've paid more for high end recurves .talking to Mike and John from dryad this has been a 2 yr project to get to this stage .good thing is being a elite ,dealers will get some in to let customers to demo..helps alot


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

MiStickSlinger said:


> Just watched it, he confirmed the msrp is $1299.... if you listen closely you can hear the crosman airbow going off in the background lol


I about crapped my pants every time that thing went off..lol sounds like a bad dry fire


----------



## Sixdeuce (Aug 31, 2006)

I think this bow may be a testing phase for them to make a run at an Olympic style. I still love to try it out.


----------



## Outback Man (Nov 21, 2009)

I'd like to give one a whirl but I don't think I'd ever drop that kinda coin on a recurve. Unfortunately I don't see many, or any, of the dealers around here even getting one in for people to check out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 257 roberts (Jul 31, 2006)

Nuclear Longbow said:


> For this kind of money...I think I'd just get a custom Black Widow. I guess I'm simple; I prefer the look of wood over metal.


I was thinking the same thing!!


----------



## Str8 Shooter (Oct 15, 2005)

I'd try one before judging. $1300 is a big price tag but I doubt most shops will sell it at that. I've handled their compounds and they know their way around a bow. Dryad has been making well regarded custom equipment and their ILF limbs are excellent. If these sell for $1,000-1,100 (street price) that puts them right in the range of other high-end rigs, like a Titan and Extreme BF limbs. 

I'm sure the with the guys at Dryad contributing to the design it isn't simply some half-assed attempt to make money. If that were the case I don't think you'd see an engineered riser and top end limbs. 

And the speed marketing isn't anything new. I love the old ads from the 50's and 60's and the claims of the day. Some things never change.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I would imagine that those limbs are the bulk of the price- and rightly so. Dryad makes some really great stuff!

As for the speed, I would guess that's aimed at the Hoyt recurve line... again, and rightly so. It's probably safe to assume this bow is just to compete with Hoyt's recurve line. However, where Hoyt designs excellent risers and then "plays it safe" with slower, less performance oriented limbs Elite has gone the other way. The money is definitely in those limbs. The limbs are likely ILF, with the riser designed to cater to those specific limbs to help keep customers. It's not really a bad idea- looking at how much money Hoyt makes I'm sure Elite is trying to do the same. 

I think it's awesome. Yes, it could be a true ILF- but honestly, for people more experienced with traditional archery this bow wouldn't have really hit their radar anyway. Just get a Titan III 19" riser and a set of Dryad limbs and you'd have a similarly priced bow that is probably better. However, it's not really for "us", it's for guys thinking of trying traditional who currently shoot compounds, and with that in mind I think it's a really cool set up to show folks coming to single string archery for the first time just how nice it can be!


----------



## TxSportsman (Nov 7, 2007)

kegan said:


> I would imagine that those limbs are the bulk of the price- and rightly so. Dryad makes some really great stuff!
> 
> As for the speed, I would guess that's aimed at the Hoyt recurve line... again, and rightly so. It's probably safe to assume this bow is just to compete with Hoyt's recurve line. However, where Hoyt designs excellent risers and then "plays it safe" with slower, less performance oriented limbs Elite has gone the other way. The money is definitely in those limbs. The limbs are likely ILF, with the riser designed to cater to those specific limbs to help keep customers. It's not really a bad idea- looking at how much money Hoyt makes I'm sure Elite is trying to do the same.
> 
> I think it's awesome. Yes, it could be a true ILF- but honestly, for people more experienced with traditional archery this bow wouldn't have really hit their radar anyway. Just get a Titan III 19" riser and a set of Dryad limbs and you'd have a similarly priced bow that is probably better. However, it's not really for "us", it's for guys thinking of trying traditional who currently shoot compounds, and with that in mind I think it's a really cool set up to show folks coming to single string archery for the first time just how nice it can be!


Well said


----------



## ember (Jul 23, 2004)

centershot said:


> They have taken a huge swing this year, they bought up a lot of the most talented archers around. Can only imagine how many bows they will have to sell just to pay the pro staff..............



Sounds like the NY Yankees.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

I think you need to keep in mind the product placement and target audience issues when the cost comparison comes up. The listed price does seem high, especially compared to some other options, but those other options are not likely to be seen hanging on the wall at the local pro shop like the new Elite recurve.

It's easy for regulars on this forum to say I would buy X, Y, or Z instead of spending that kind of money on the new Elite, but then they are savvy to X,Y, and Z. The average compound shooter is not. Most potential buyers are going to be comparing the new Elite recurve to the offerings from Hoyt, or a few inexpensive entry level bows like the Sage since that's all the local shop is likely to have on hand. A lot of people want to actually handle a bow before they buy one and are not interested in taking a chance on something from the classifieds or an online dealer.

I'd guess Elite is trying to capitalize on the uptick in interest in traditional archery and is targeting the average compound shooter who might think of crossing over. While I'm sure they'd love to get the business of long time stickbow shooters, it's probably the new converts that will be their main buyers. 

My guess is that if the Elite bow compares favorably with the Hoyt models usually seen in shops, and shops actually have one for customers to see, Elite will do well with their new recurve.


----------



## ember (Jul 23, 2004)

I agree but if the primamary market is the compound shooters that would like to try a recurve it limits the market. With or without guidance a compound shooter trying out recurve is more likely to buy the Hoyt in my mind or if they are really smart the Samick. They will likely go for the big name and the cheaper price every time.

Unless he is a rich man, but there are not many of those left these days.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

The Hoyt Tiburon sells for $799 as LAS... $500 less than Elites first ever offering.


----------



## ember (Jul 23, 2004)

Could be a chance Hoyt recurve sales would be the opposite of many thoughts and increase. I would estImate Most compound guys coming over would be looking for a hunting recurve. Hoyts grips are similar to compound bows and bows are pretty darn tough including the limbs. 

Limbs are not the best, no ILF, but even the Dorado has rest, sight, stabilizer options for hunters. IMO for a knock around hunting bow it is a good choice.

For the cash.


----------



## J. Wesbrock (Dec 17, 2003)

Just thinks about how cool it is that another major manufacturer is offering a quality recurve to the hunting crowd. This is so much better than 20 years ago when almost all we saw was the same low grade junk relabeled with different brand names. These are exciting times, and I wish thise involved nothing but the best.


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

Don't forget Pro shops have contracts to sell X amount of bows. Elite's directly targeting big five Sells. They have done their homework for sure. John has made sure Dryad limb is custom fit for this riser. 
Dan


----------



## guyver (Jan 3, 2012)

More performance and quality than any other mfg? QUITE the statement there. 

The riser looks interesting, I'd like to see more of it. 

I wouldn't bash the limb attachment just yet. The limbs themselves appear to be ILF but the ad states have a locking connection. Sound familiar?? (.... DAS) So you may just have to swap hardware to use your favorite limbs. To me this is no big deal and hard locking limbs do have benefits. Adjustable hard lock limbs attachment that uses ILF limb geometry? Sounds good to me. Also, this is something Hoyt does not have, well the excel IS ILF but it is not sold as a hunting riser.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

Very very interesting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

J. Wesbrock said:


> Just thinks about how cool it is that another major manufacturer is offering a quality recurve to the hunting crowd. This is so much better than 20 years ago when almost all we saw was the same low grade junk relabeled with different brand names. These are exciting times, and I wish thise involved nothing but the best.


Agreed! Elite is going out of their way to design a GOOD bow with help from an experienced traditional bowyer, not just a cheapo rig that might sell with Chinese limbs on an old compound riser (I'm looking at you, Martin Jaguar). That's definitely a big step in the right direction for getting single string archery good exposure.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Well I have to admit some very compelling points have been brought forth in the last several postings in favor of this bow.


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

I think partnership with a well known bowyer is a great move up for Traditional archery. I agree with the statement that changing out limb hardware is no big deal. I would like to see limb mounting solid in a adjustable Limb pivot pocket. But I can see were this was a great compromise. 
Dan


----------



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)

Who wants to take bets on how long it takes Jinks to get his hands on one?


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

Doofy_13 said:


> Who wants to take bets on how long it takes Jinks to get his hands on one?


He already did... Oh wait that was a DAS Elite...


----------



## J. Wesbrock (Dec 17, 2003)

Doofy_13 said:


> Who wants to take bets on how long it takes Jinks to get his hands on one?


I already called dibs on his Gillo.


----------



## benofthehood (May 18, 2011)

I agree with JRW and Str8Shooter.
I own 3 of their compounds - fine bows and price competitive compared to their competition.
The recurve leaves me a tad cold , but I love the idea that another player has taken the time to enter the market with a well thought out product , partnered with a great limb maker .

Good luck Elite ... look forward to their next offering


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Doofy_13 said:


> Who wants to take bets on how long it takes Jinks to get his hands on one?





bobnikon said:


> He already did... Oh wait that was a DAS Elite...





J. Wesbrock said:


> I already called dibs on his Gillo.


I quit selling bows...after the stroke?...I was having a real problem keeping track of the "I Call Dibbs!"...list....s. LOL

So I just "Buy Them" now. :laugh:

Oh...and somehow?...I just became a Staff Shooter for Elites new Team Trad. LOL











of course I'm joking....LOL!!!


----------



## LongStick64 (Aug 29, 2009)

The bow looks like it is a quality design, the price is very steep no doubt. This is not going to be a high seller, When you can get similar offerings for less, I see people going the other way. There was a similar design when a company based in alaska came out with a high performing longbow with high speed claims, as far as I know it has not been a high seller. Fact is they are no longer selling it. I wish with today's technology manufacturers could design and make a mid priced offering that would give you decent performance and modern materials. I would have to think the ability is there and as long as you don't over do on exotic carbon, the price should be reasonable.


----------



## Basstar (Aug 9, 2008)

Easykeeper said:


> I think you need to keep in mind the product placement and target audience issues when the cost comparison comes up. The listed price does seem high, especially compared to some other options, but those other options are not likely to be seen hanging on the wall at the local pro shop like the new Elite recurve.
> 
> It's easy for regulars on this forum to say I would buy X, Y, or Z instead of spending that kind of money on the new Elite, but then they are savvy to X,Y, and Z. The average compound shooter is not. Most potential buyers are going to be comparing the new Elite recurve to the offerings from Hoyt, or a few inexpensive entry level bows like the Sage since that's all the local shop is likely to have on hand. A lot of people want to actually handle a bow before they buy one and are not interested in taking a chance on something from the classifieds or an online dealer.
> 
> ...


From my perspective to someone new (again) to traditional archery, "THIS" is it! I will bet a friendly lunch that 90% of compound hunters have no idea about what is available in the traditional world and even less of an understanding of what is involved. I know I didn't and I had even owned a recurve in my youth.

When I felt that something was missing in my hunting and archery shooting and made the decision to buy a recurve, my thoughts were that a person just went online and ordered a recurve, probably #50 pounds of draw or so, some arrows, and a glove or tab. WOW, what a learning curve and awakening I had ahead of me!

Longbow, recurve, super recurve? One piece or take down? ILF? Different brand limbs on a different brand riser? Wood or metal riser? What inch riser? Short, Medium, or Long limbs? Forged or machined riser? Wood limbs, laminate, or carbon? And a bow stringer? Surely not! 

In fact I was discussing this exact subject with a friend recently and stated that in ways, the traditional archery world is even more complicated and more technical that buying a compound. A compound purchase is simple. Simply buy a bow in the draw weight you want, get the right cam modules to fit your draw length, get some arrows fletched, and buy a release. Within a couple of weeks practicing, one's accuracy is at somewhat decent hunt levels.

Therefore IMHO Elite is planning to capitalize on their quality name recognition with the compound hunting crowd who like me, has no idea how vast the choices are.

In addition, I'm seeing many in the outdoor world enjoying or returning to the basics and simpler forms of enjoying the outdoors.

For example, within the last few years kayak fishing and the quality and available options have exploded and many folks including myself are enjoying that sport as much as we ever did our boats.

I hope Elite does well with their venture and I'm interested to see the impact for not only Elite but the archery world as well.


----------



## gregkottsick (Mar 23, 2009)

Very well said, that is exactly what the release of this bow did to me it will take me back to my youth when I built my
first recurve in Industrial Arts had a ball totted that bow on all my adventures outside, grouse, squirrels, chipmunks, nothing was safe well actually they were but I sure scared a lot of critters.


----------



## gregkottsick (Mar 23, 2009)

I ordered the Vias Camo from Bawana Archery in MN. Now the long wait till April
hoping to get it in time for Spring Turkey.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

JINKSTER said:


> The Hoyt Tiburon sells for $799 as LAS... $500 less than Elites first ever offering.


And the Tiburon is over priced by about $300.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

gregkottsick said:


> Very well said, that is exactly what the release of this bow did to me it will take me back to my youth when I built my
> first recurve in Industrial Arts had a ball totted that bow on all my adventures outside, grouse, squirrels, chipmunks, nothing was safe well actually they were but I sure scared a lot of critters.


I made a couple of recurves in high school shop class too. So did a lot of my buddies, it was by far the most popular project for Sr. class students. This was a city school too, not out in the country.

I wonder if kids are able to build "weapons" in high school these day?


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Easykeeper said:


> I think you need to keep in mind the product placement and target audience issues when the cost comparison comes up. The listed price does seem high, especially compared to some other options, but those other options are not likely to be seen hanging on the wall at the local pro shop like the new Elite recurve.
> 
> It's easy for regulars on this forum to say I would buy X, Y, or Z instead of spending that kind of money on the new Elite, but then they are savvy to X,Y, and Z. The average compound shooter is not. Most potential buyers are going to be comparing the new Elite recurve to the offerings from Hoyt, or a few inexpensive entry level bows like the Sage since that's all the local shop is likely to have on hand. A lot of people want to actually handle a bow before they buy one and are not interested in taking a chance on something from the classifieds or an online dealer.
> 
> ...


Good post............I bet we will see some nice Elite bows in the classifieds for 1/2 price by this time next year...........just like Hoyt, Martin, and all the others that have been down the same road.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Easykeeper said:


> I made a couple of recurves in high school shop class too. So did a lot of my buddies, it was by far the most popular project for Sr. class students. This was a city school too, not out in the country.
> 
> I wonder if kids are able to build "weapons" in high school these day?


Was at my old high school with my daughter a month ago - they don't even have a wood shop any more.........it is now a computer lab. When I was there 30 years ago there was a wood shop, metal shop (complete with small foundry) and Ag shop. I think all they have left today is a small Ag shop where they try to combine what the others were into one small class. Sad, I learned more in that building than all the others put together.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm afraid this will be a "Must Have" for Elite compound archers with fat pockets and a predisposition towards exhibiting too their friends just how much of an "Elite Fanboy" they are and in that respect?...the origin is a brilliant marketing move.

But for the rest of us who cut our teeth on Bears, Pearsons, Lee's and Widows?....not so much...but what it very well may do?...is capture the hearts and continued interests of compounders and give our dying venue a refreshing breath of life via some compounders racking their wheelbows in favor of the higher fun factor of their new Origin and I think that's GREAT! 

That said?...I'm celebrating the event by having my '69 Super Kodiak Phenolic I bought for $300 completely restored and professionally refinished for $200 by Steve Jewett who I'm meeting at a gunshow in about an hour...and since I'm only at $500 total cost for a completely restored and refinished '69 Super Kodiak?..that leaves me enough left over and then some (to take the wife out too dinner! LOL!) annnnd?.....pay for the new "Gillo Ghost" (19" riser designed by Vittorio Frangilli who also designed Bernardini's Mamba) for $320 with a matching set of Ghost CF/Wood/Glass limbs (also $320) for a total of $640 + $500 for the Fully Restored '69 SK?....put's me at $1,140 for both bows...one new....one old...so I'm good with ALLLLLllllll of that!


----------



## Basstar (Aug 9, 2008)

Easykeeper, your question reminded me of a true story from my youth.

When I was a kid I mowed lawns and shoveled snow year round for money and then at age 14 I got a real job laying sod and at age 15 got another job washing dishes, busing tables, and basically any other grimy job available in the kitchen at a nearby Holiday Inn restaurant.

Through this work and process I saved up enough money to buy a brand new Browning Automatic 12 gauge shotgun by age 16 which at that time was still over $200.00.

I took that shotgun to school, walked right inside shop class with it to show my teacher, who immediately took the shotgun all over the school to show it off and to compliment me on my hard work, my efforts, and the commitment to achieve the goal of purchasing such a nice firearm.

Try that today!


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Basstar said:


> Easykeeper, your question reminded me of a true story from my youth.
> 
> When I was a kid I mowed lawns and shoveled snow year round for money and then at age 14 I got a real job laying sod and at age 15 got another job washing dishes, busing tables, and basically any other grimy job available in the kitchen at a nearby Holiday Inn restaurant.
> 
> ...


Great story! You're right, wouldn't happen today.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

centershot said:


> Was at my old high school with my daughter a month ago - they don't even have a wood shop any more.........it is now a computer lab. When I was there 30 years ago there was a wood shop, metal shop (complete with small foundry) and Ag shop. I think all they have left today is a small Ag shop where they try to combine what the others were into one small class. Sad, I learned more in that building than all the others put together.


My first degree was in Industrial Education and my dad taught in the same field for 30 years at the Jr. High level. Even back in the mid-'80s when I got that first degree the field was fading.

I recently completed a degree in Mechanical Engineering and from what I saw from a lot of the young students they didn't get any training in what used to be called the manual arts. Super smart, great mathematicians, but couldn't replace a three prong plug if their life depended on it.

I'm probably just old but I think there's a place for some practical skills in public education, but I guess that's way off track of this thread. Sorry for the highjack!


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

I'm not sure I'd want to be a dealer for a company who's marketing is based on "there is one born every minute...."

Grant


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

Lots of opinions and bashing of a bow that very few have touched....
Par for the course here though


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

My hope is Elite takes a jump into Olympic archery 

I would love to see another company besides Hoyt and the Korean limbs at that level 

Just think if they do and their limbs are really made by Dryad that positions a custom limb maker in a position that many of us thought would not be possible ..... It opens doors 

I'm all about seeing people succeed 

Would love to see Hoyt get some competition it will maybe up their game 

I'm not to impressed with any of Hoyts recurve limbs


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

centershot said:


> And the Tiburon is over priced by about $300.





JParanee said:


> My hope is Elite takes a jump into Olympic archery
> 
> I would love to see another company besides Hoyt and the Korean limbs at that level
> 
> ...


I agree with both of those statements.

But I sure wish that the greed factor wasn't so blatantly revealed with the non-compatible limb attachment system...I don't think they did themselves any favors there.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

I think the message is that good or bad, we need to see it perform over a period of time before we can really tell how good it is. We need to let design changes catch up as improvements are implemented. Let's give Elite credit for recognizing the benefit of getting into the recurve market. There is certainly a market for folks that want ready to shoot bows. We can see it on this forum. Most folks that know how to put together their own bows would not touch a ready to shoot Martin, but then we see posts all the time with folks asking us which ready to shoot bow on their list is the best. I think Easy Keeper hit the nail on the head. I bet this will appeal to a lot of compound shooters, though it is a lot of money to lay down on a first recurve.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

JINKSTER said:


> I agree with both of those statements.
> 
> But I sure wish that the greed factor wasn't so blatantly revealed with the non-compatible limb attachment system...I don't think they did themselves any favors there.


I agree Bill 

I guess they looked at Hoyt and saw that they used a priority limb system and thought that that was the way to go 

At least they let's good bowyer like Dryad make the limbs ..... I like that


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Hank D Thoreau said:


> I think the message is that good or bad, we need to see it perform over a period of time before we can really tell how good it is. We need to let design changes catch up as improvements are implemented. Let's give Elite credit for recognizing the benefit of getting into the recurve market. There is certainly a market for folks that want ready to shoot bows. We can see it on this forum. Most folks that know how to put together their own bows would not touch a ready to shoot Martin, but then we see posts all the time with folks asking us which ready to shoot bow on their list is the best. I think Easy Keeper hit the nail on the head. I bet this will appeal to a lot of compound shooters, though it is a lot of money to lay down on a first recurve.


I agree


----------



## ranchoarcher (Sep 26, 2013)

This could backfire in our faces. If they start selling for that price Hoyt may decide they aren't charging enough and come up with a new marketing spin and ante up into the 4 digit category as well. All the makers will. How we attribute quality directly proportional to the price paid is an illusion. It's still 99% what's behind the string that matters. Been there done that several times just like everyone else here.


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

Whose promoting the trad bow for Elite?
They have some big names on board for the compounds.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Belicoso said:


> Whose promoting the trad bow for Elite?
> They have some big names on board for the compounds.


They probably have some folks in mind but since the bows not actually coming out for sale until April?...and of course they'll play the....

"Available In Limited Quantities by Special Order through our Authorized Dealers ONLY!" 

game...but meanwhile?....(Note: and the rest here is JMHO....)

nobody is getting a free bow, T-shirt and travel expenses for at least another 3 months! LOL!...cause that's all it will be....there's simply not enough interest and volume to support any full time big names on the payroll in "Trad"...which besides the hefty price tag?....is another mistake I feel Elite made...because had Elite gone straight for the juggler?....

*"THE F.I.T.A./OLYMPIC/BB CROWD"*

They probably could've put a Jake or a Brady or a Khatuna on the payroll but instead?...They got John Havard. LOL!

Which BTW?..I think was a brilliant move on John's part! :laugh:

And the "Non-ILF-Compatible" limb thing?....that was a freaking stroke of pure genius!!! LOL!

By John! LOL!

I think Elite has just been..."Had By Trad" :laugh:

With all the huge bold moves Elite has recently made in this apparent big push for 2016?...there was bound to be "A Miss-Step" or two...and I believe this is miss-step #1.


----------



## 257 roberts (Jul 31, 2006)

Basstar said:


> Easykeeper, your question reminded me of a true story from my youth.
> 
> When I was a kid I mowed lawns and shoveled snow year round for money and then at age 14 I got a real job laying sod and at age 15 got another job washing dishes, busing tables, and basically any other grimy job available in the kitchen at a nearby Holiday Inn restaurant.
> 
> ...


when I was in the 8th grade ( 1969 ) I took a 20ga double barrel shotgun to school for a class project.. I missed the school bus and had to walk home, as I was walking home a deputy sheriff pulled up and ask me what I was doing and I told him, he gave me a ride home.... no pat down nothing but a ride home


----------



## J. Wesbrock (Dec 17, 2003)

JParanee said:


> My hope is Elite takes a jump into Olympic archery


I think that would be great. Their compounds are among the best. I'm sure their target recurves would follow suit.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

J. Wesbrock said:


> I think that would be great. Their compounds are among the best. I'm sure their target recurves would follow suit.


I'm nominating you to be their "Man Behind The Origin" Mr. Wesbrock!

I think you well deserve it and would make for an excellent representative of Elites New Break-Out Line of Recurve Bows! 

You'd be a shoe-in Sir!


----------



## J. Wesbrock (Dec 17, 2003)

JINKSTER said:


> I'm nominating you to be their "Man Behind The Origin" Mr. Wesbrock!
> 
> I think you well deserve it and would make for an excellent representative of Elites New Break-Out Line of Recurve Bows!
> 
> You'd be a shoe-in Sir!


Thanks, but not interested. I'm sure it's a great bow, but I have plenty of bows already.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

J. Wesbrock said:


> Thanks, but not interested. I'm sure it's a great bow, but I have plenty of bows already.


I understand...I have the same problem...but it's a great problem to have! :laugh:

sometimes...others?...like now?...not so much.


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

JINKS:

You are definitely a trip, that's for sure.



As to the new offering from Elite, the market will ultimately determine it's worth. I wish them luck, it's nice to see a new kid on the block.

KPC


----------



## fieldnfeathers (Nov 7, 2013)

J. Wesbrock said:


> I think that would be great. Their compounds are among the best. I'm sure their target recurves would follow suit.


They make some good compounds. The only thing I don't get with some of their new lineup is the lower speeds they are acheiving. Yes, they are smooth. But, I wouldn't say any more smooth than quite a few other bows that are nearly a decade old making around the same speeds. Just not an Elite fan I guess.


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

fieldnfeathers said:


> They make some good compounds. The only thing I don't get with some of their new lineup is the lower speeds they are acheiving. Yes, they are smooth. But, I wouldn't say any more smooth than quite a few other bows that are nearly a decade old making around the same speeds. Just not an Elite fan I guess.


I've owned compounds from pretty much every company there is dating back to the late 80s. .none are as smooth as elite and the only company that has a comparable back wall is g5 prime.


----------



## fieldnfeathers (Nov 7, 2013)

irishhacker said:


> I've owned compounds from pretty much every company there is dating back to the late 80s. .none are as smooth as elite and the only company that has a comparable back wall is g5 prime.


As have I. Which is why I respectfully disagree. I'm not necessarily knocking them. They're great shooting bows. I just don't personally feel that they are all that like some do. That's just an opinion, not a debate starter.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Easykeeper said:


> I wonder if kids are able to build "weapons" in high school these day?


Some of them aren't even allowed to wear shirts with pictures of weapons on them.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I don't see the point for any negativity. Honestly, the price is about the same as a BW. Their claims aren't over the top when taken in context. The limbs are top quality with great shooting characteristics. The riser is probably well designed with good balance. Sure, there are a ton of cheaper options but I've met several folks who had no issues dropping that amount of money of a Black Widow for their first traditional bow, coming from compounds, simply because of brand-recognition... and traditional shooters still buy plenty of Widows. 

It's just like anything else. May not be for you or me, but who's to say it's not perfect for someone else? I'm not a fan of the Prius but I think they're great little cars for people who drive a lot (especially in town). 

To each their own. It's just great, as Jason pointed out, to see a compound company taking big steps to offer a _quality_ traditional product, rather than cheap junk... I'm still looking at you, Martin Jaguar.


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

^^^^Spot on Kegan^^^^


----------



## dhayse32 (Jul 19, 2006)

kegan said:


> I don't see the point for any negativity. Honestly, the price is about the same as a BW. Their claims aren't over the top when taken in context. The limbs are top quality with great shooting characteristics. The riser is probably well designed with good balance. Sure, there are a ton of cheaper options but I've met several folks who had no issues dropping that amount of money of a Black Widow for their first traditional bow, coming from compounds, simply because of brand-recognition... and traditional shooters still buy plenty of Widows.
> 
> It's just like anything else. May not be for you or me, but who's to say it's not perfect for someone else? I'm not a fan of the Prius but I think they're great little cars for people who drive a lot (especially in town).
> 
> To each their own. It's just great, as Jason pointed out, to see a compound company taking big steps to offer a _quality_ traditional product, rather than cheap junk... I'm still looking at you, Martin Jaguar.


Well said! 

The shooting lanes for the Origin (and the compounds) were busy all show long. Heard nothing but positive feedback other than the price. This isn't a cheap intro level recurve. I expect it to sell well!


----------



## Outback Man (Nov 21, 2009)

My right nut still hurts from my Martin Jaguar...[emoji13][emoji13][emoji13]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

Outback Man said:


> My right nut still hurts from my Martin Jaguar...[emoji13][emoji13][emoji13]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think you're using it wrong


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Outback Man said:


> My right nut still hurts from my Martin Jaguar...[emoji13][emoji13][emoji13]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is without question the funniest thing I've ever read in any archery forum! LOL!!!

Way to take one for the team! :laugh:


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

I've already taken orders for 4 of them and no ones even gotten them in shops yet..these will do well despite what some think .


----------



## Outback Man (Nov 21, 2009)

irishhacker said:


> I think you're using it wrong


When the bottom limb folds at full draw there's only one way for it to go...[emoji13]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

Outback Man said:


> When the bottom limb folds at full draw there's only one way for it to go...[emoji13]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol [emoji12]


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Elite has a large following and no doubt will sell well in those circles


----------



## badshotdb (Jan 6, 2011)

I don't have deep pockets to spend on archery, but I am not opposed paying $1300. for a high quality bow. How many of us have a dozen,or more bows that Together cost a whole lot more than $1300. Just sitting on the bow rack not being used. Maybe sell a few of those to finance one new bow that you really like and will be used. As for the Elite Origin I am willing to give one a try.


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

The folks at Dryad posted some enlightening information about this bow over on TradTalk. Thought you may find it interesting.

http://tradtalk.com/forums/showthread.php?t=56703


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Honest questions here and truly just curious but with as much bulk as these risers exhibit....










and with all the shapely geometry of holes running through holes with what appears to be a wide variety of curves intersecting curves to create all this intricate geometry....










the images beg that my machinist minds eye ask the question...

*Are These "CAST" Risers?*

because while the sales flier states they are made of 6061 T6 Aluminum?...it doesn't divulge...

"Method Of Manufacture"

and it doesn't appear to me that they were milled from solid bar stock aka "Billet" because if they were?...I would suspect the cost of the riser alone (with that sort of geometry) would exceed that of the entire bow and also?...

it would be far less bulky looking in appearance.

So?...cast or machined?...and I'm suspecting the answer will be "Both"...where it's a cast riser with secondary machining ops to install the precisely located threaded holes and clean up the critical limb mounting area's.

am I correct?...or wrong?

T.I.A. Bill.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Well folks?...I got this answer back from Mike Westvang elsewhere...

*It's machined with a Haas from a single billet of 6061 and yes it's a big part of the costs.

Mike*

and this was my response...




Thanks Mike! 

I knew one thing when I posted that question...

"You'd either love me or hate me for asking it!" LOL!

and with that said?...my micrometers are tabled and hats off too You, Mr. Havard annnnd?...The folks at Elite! 

Haas?...Fully Machined?....Optimized with "Mediums & 1/2"?....all this puts things in a whole new perspective too me...and I would think many others....that's one heck of an accomplishment to bring to market.

Which brings me too my next point...

If you folks took the time, effort and expense to cnc 3D mill all that out?...you should seriously consider revamping your sales flier to include that information...I'm a 30 year aerospace machinist...mostly Military R&D stuff...and I would've never dreamed you folks were producing that riser from billet bar stock...unless that Haas is a 5 axis machine?...(and even if it is)...that's a lot of set-ups, programming and finish work..lots of tight little places to smooth and get burrs out.

Kudo's man...Kudos...Elite must really have it going on!


----------

